# Thousand Sons Paint Scheme



## flamedrag (Apr 13, 2008)

Could somebody please direct me to a decent Thousand Sons Painting Tutorial which is not the one on the GW website. I've been lookign everywhere and can't seem to find one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Depends how complicated you're looking for. There's a lot of preference involved as well. My method is really labor intensive right now. The Wraithlord's Tsons are awesome, you might ask him how he got his done. There's a few others around here for sure. 

There's the equivalent of a tutorial in my project log, done on a terminator lord, but so far the pics only cover getting the blue done, and they're not the greatest. Check out the sig if you're interested.

Beyond that, just keep doing what you're doing, and ask around.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats wrong with the GW one?

I think its fairly good!

You could always change the yellow to a more gold color if you please.

Are ya new to painting? Try out that GW Tutorial, its pretty good!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You could try a scheme like this: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2698


----------

